# Eco friendly Alternative wrapping to shrink wrap for M&P



## Molly Mop

ive been using shrink wrap for several years for my M&P soap.  It is has always been very successful, but I would like to use a more eco-friendLy, biodegradable or recycleable wrap.  Has anyone any suggestions?  I've seen references  to polyolefin film but this only seems to be available in industrial quantities.  Thanks!


----------



## Audrey A

Cellophane is plant based. You will have to use tape, stickers, glue or an adhesive to seal. I always use cellophane for food due to allergies. Good luck with blessings!


----------



## Molly Mop

Thank you Audrey.  Yes I used to use cellophane but found shrinkwrap better for several reasons.  I may have to revisit this decision though! .  I know 'cellophane' can also be a cover-all term and can be used to describe some PVC based films, which I found out after some hunting!  Do you have a supplier for plant based cellophane please?  Thanks!


----------



## earlene

National Shrink Wrap sells Biolefin, which is biodegradable and decomposes 90% faster than polyolefin. But the roll they sell is 500' and that would last me longer than I expect to live.  If you sell a lot of soap, the price doesn't seem to horrendous to me, but I don't sell, so I am not sure how this would compare to what you do now.  $82.95 per roll at 14" wide or 98.95 for 18".  If you are a member of HCSG, you can get a 10% discount according to the HCSG site, but I can't see the code you are supposed to enter at checkout.  Maybe my non-paid membership does not allow me to see the codes.  I don't know.  Either that, or it's just a glitch.

Anyway, that's the only high-end biodegradable shrink wrap I have found.  Others also sell the National Shrink Wrap System, but I didn't find one that sells smaller quantities of the actual Biolefin film itself for that price or lower.

See also:  https://www.soapguild.org/how-to/marketing-promotion/selecting-shrink-wrap-film.php


----------



## shunt2011

Check Etsy, I’ve seen people selling the Biolefin shrink in smaller amounts.


----------



## cmzaha

There is a 10% off for National Shrinkwrap with paid membership, but it would not be fair or right of me to post the code

edited to add, the discount is for the system


----------



## Molly Mop

thank you Earlen, that's a really good and informative  link to all the available shrink wraps.   I think biolefin is probably the way forward but it does t seem readily available here In the uk.  I'll keep looking though.

thank you Shunt2011, great idea, I've just had a quick look and can't see any, but I'll keep looking!


----------



## LilyJo

You can get cellulose bags in the uk, Ive been looking for the same things as well!

I did find someone who sold REAL cellophane but it was out of stock - just googled again and found these two:

https://www.londongraphics.co.uk/real-cellophane-roll-50cm-x-2-5m

https://directpackaging.co.uk/?post_type=product&s=cellophane


----------



## penelopejane

I use cellophane (cellulose) I found this supplier in the uk just to pint out that if you google “eco” wrapping a few more come up. 

https://www.eco-craft.co.uk/500mm-x-5m-roll-clear-cellulose-film.html


----------



## Molly Mop

LilyJo said:


> You can get cellulose bags in the uk, Ive been looking for the same things as well!
> 
> I did find someone who sold REAL cellophane but it was out of stock - just googled again and found these two:
> 
> https://www.londongraphics.co.uk/real-cellophane-roll-50cm-x-2-5m
> 
> https://directpackaging.co.uk/?post_type=product&s=cellophane


Oooh thank you for this, sounds just right!


----------



## Molly Mop

penelopejane said:


> I use cellophane (cellulose) I found this supplier in the uk just to pint out that if you google “eco” wrapping a few more come up.
> 
> https://www.eco-craft.co.uk/500mm-x-5m-roll-clear-cellulose-film.html


Thank you for this link, I think 'eco' is probably a better search term!


----------



## Molly Mop

Thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions.  I think eco friendly shrink wrap is beyond my budget here in the UK, so I've just ordered a roll of 'proper' cellophane which will do nicely.  Thanks again!


----------

